# Winter project- VISP



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just finished my winter project

Frame is an eBay- VISP. I bought the frame because it reminded me of the old GT Olympic frames

Wheels are from Origin 8

I'm running carbon brake shoes on non-machined rims and so far it is working great....No wear and very good stopping power

Saddle is Specialized Toupe- surprisingly comfortable for a minimalist saddle...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave, you are living proof that the adage "The correct number of bikes one should have is one more than one currently has" is correct.

By the way, pretty cool bike although I've never been much of a fan of the "triple triangle" frame design.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice. 

So how how would you rate those origin8 wheels? I'm currently using origin8 hubs laced to mavic rims but have been eyeballing those for another bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

mushroomking said:


> Nice.
> 
> So how how would you rate those origin8 wheels? I'm currently using origin8 hubs laced to mavic rims but have been eyeballing those for another bike.


They are very nice...being a Deep V they aren't the lightest wheels but they perform just fine...


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice bike Dave. 

No Brooks? I hope you are ok sir. 

Get well soon.

I like the bike though.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

really nice, Dave!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Super nice. Simple and elegant. :thumbsup:


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks great! How does it ride? How does geometry like that affect the handling?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

nice build Dave.

i thought you were having the frame painted in the US National team colours?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> I just finished my winter project
> 
> Frame is an eBay- VISP. I bought the frame because it reminded me of the old GT Olympic frames
> 
> ...


very nice build :thumbsup: !

I really like the white rims. 
.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks guys..

I took it out for a 50 mile ride yesterday....The bike handles great...

It didn't seem right to put a Brooks on this bike...The Toupe saddle isn't as comfortable as a Brooks but it's not bad at all

I still might repaint in red, white and blue... I wanted to see if I like the frame first....

So far, this is a keeper....


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Like the frame a lot.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave, winter isn't actually over until late on Mar 20 -- plenty of time for another winter project, No?

If the next one is build on a frame anywhere between 60 and 63cm, that'd be pretty awesome!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JustTooBig said:


> Dave, winter isn't actually over until late on Mar 20 -- plenty of time for another winter project, No?
> 
> If the next one is build on a frame anywhere between 60 and 63cm, that'd be pretty awesome!


I have to wait about 45-60 days or Mrs H will.....well you know....

Next will be a spring project.....most likely a Team Collin build.......:thumbsup:


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I have to wait about 45-60 days or Mrs H will.....well you know....
> 
> Next will be a spring project.....most likely a Team Collin build.......:thumbsup:


of course, I totally forgot about the statute of limitations for project bikes! 

A timely Team Collin build is absolutely in order!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Flew by my head VISP had triple triangle frames. Nice.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

There's something wrong with my monitor. It just shows black and white now, what shade of red it that?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice! So, what do you do with all your bikes that are more than two projects old?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Special Eyes said:


> Nice! So, what do you do with all your bikes that are more than two projects old?


It depends on the project... The 3Renshos will never be sold...

The others either make it into my ride rotation or get stripped for parts and the frame sold off..

I'll have to decide between this bike and the previous project(black and red Nashbar fixie). Right now the VISP is going to be the keeper but a need another month to decide...


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

What size is your nashbar fixie? I may be interested


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Clever choice of brake pads for the non-machined rims. Please keep us updated as to how well the paint stays on the rims over time.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Nice job Dave! I may have to come visit my Mom...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave...looks great.....but....


You really can't help yourself can you?......LOL

just gotta have a bike in your hands....


----------



## abacaxi (Jan 21, 2012)

looks great, much better than the prebuilt bikes cycoole sells based on that frame. i think I'm gonna try one myself. how did you get rid of the horrible dragon graphics on the top and seat tube. ;-)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

abacaxi said:


> looks great, much better than the prebuilt bikes cycoole sells based on that frame. i think I'm gonna try one myself. how did you get rid of the horrible dragon graphics on the top and seat tube. ;-)


Wet sanded them off and spray painted with semi gloss paint.... I just painted the tattoo areas...and followed up a clear coat over the entire frame.....It worked fine...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

f3rg said:


> Clever choice of brake pads for the non-machined rims. Please keep us updated as to how well the paint stays on the rims over time.


I'm going on 200+ miles with no issues,..... I believe these rims are powercoated which might make a difference... The pads are yellow and leave a little yellow residue on the rim but it cleans off.....


----------



## abacaxi (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks, I'll see what i can do. I'm curious what the tire clearance on the frame is like? I've seen a couple of people starting threads using this frame for a winter bike with cross or even studded tires but nothing happened and I'm not sure whether that means failure. I'd love to be able to use at least 28mm myself.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

abacaxi said:


> thanks, I'll see what i can do. I'm curious what the tire clearance on the frame is like? I've seen a couple of people starting threads using this frame for a winter bike with cross or even studded tires but nothing happened and I'm not sure whether that means failure. I'd love to be able to use at least 28mm myself.


28c are no problem....32c would depend on the tire. Most 32c would fit the fork but you might run into stay clearance and brake bridge issues on the rear.......I'm running 28c with no problems


----------



## floorguy724 (Dec 21, 2005)

Awesome bike man!!!

Love the look of the bars, tape, and brake lever!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

WOW! Nice job.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

awesome bike! Thank you for the pics, just what I needed and just in time as I'm planning my fixed gear build now and saw these on ebay. I really like the GT Pulse thing it has going on and I'm looking to make my build in the classic track style. Your pictures got me past the amazingly lame graphics. Crazy how just that can make a huge difference.


----------

